# The strangest looking locust I've ever seen...



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

Went to buy this weeks food and found a box on offer for £1 looked it in and all that remained were a dozen dead locusts and this beast of a spider. I'll take a guess and say the locusts didn't survive long with their little hitch-hiker...


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> Went to buy this weeks food and found a box on offer for £1 looked it in and all that remained were a dozen dead locusts and this beast of a spider. I'll take a guess and say the locusts didn't survive long with their little hitch-hiker...
> 
> image


Uch a fi!!!! That's welsh for EW basically lol!
I hate when I get these  you can't even release them as I don't think they're native so they have to end up dead  I hate spiders but hate killing animals more -.-


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

My spider fear is horrific. Safe to say, I put this back down and walked away... :whistling2:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

I found one of these at work on Monday and it seemed to be getting along with the locusts fine. That one must have been particularly grumpy. Or those locust particularly annoying?


----------



## shameless_wedgie (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice, so as well as the risk of escaped crickets, locust and roaches, Spiders are added to the list, Why did no one warn me about this when i decided to get a lizard?!?


----------



## Laura1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

shameless_wedgie said:


> Nice, so as well as the risk of escaped crickets, locust and roaches, Spiders are added to the list, Why did no one warn me about this when i decided to get a lizard?!?





Funny you should say that! Today I found a cricket having a ball in my living room! It's about the 6th in a week! I have no idea where they are coming from though as my crickets are in a cricket keeper which is placed in a plastic titanium out of the way, I've never dropped them, kids are secure (I hate crawlers so I check often) I've never seen any escape, there's nowhere in my viv they could escape from! I'm clueless but worried. My hubby will not be impressed if they keep up their Houdini routines!


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Laura1987 said:


> Funny you should say that! Today I found a cricket having a ball in my living room! It's about the 6th in a week! I have no idea where they are coming from though as my crickets are in a cricket keeper which is placed in a plastic titanium out of the way, I've never dropped them, kids are secure (I hate crawlers so I check often) I've never seen any escape, there's nowhere in my viv they could escape from! I'm clueless but worried. My hubby will not be impressed if they keep up their Houdini routines!


With the cricket keepers, there's a little gap above the tubes you take out...That's probably where they're escaping from? The little buggers used to do that to me!

Recently I've woken up to a cricket on my wall, looked off my bed and seen one on the floor, had my mum come into my room and say there was one by my ass (tried to get him 3 times!) and led in bed and one pops out from under my pillow :lol2: I thought it was a spider at first and nearly fell off the bed:2thumb: x


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Laura1987 said:


> Funny you should say that! Today I found a cricket having a ball in my living room! It's about the 6th in a week! I have no idea where they are coming from though as my crickets are in a cricket keeper which is placed in a plastic titanium out of the way, I've never dropped them, kids are secure (I hate crawlers so I check often) I've never seen any escape, there's nowhere in my viv they could escape from! I'm clueless but worried. My hubby will not be impressed if they keep up their Houdini routines!


When i had a leopard gecko crickets used to escape the viv ALL the time!

You know where the 2 sliding glass doors over lap there is like a small gap? I once caught one squeezing its way out of there!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate crickets for this and have now set up a locust farm and haven't bought crickets in about 2 months. Somehow though I am still finding them, hadn't seen any for about a week but I found a dead one on the kitchen floor today that my dog must have got. 

Locusts are a trillion times better, they barely escape and if they do it's only when I have one of the rubs open to feed or whatever, they are easily caught and put back in. I would highly recommend setting up your own locust farm, it's easy, cheaper than buying and less hassle. Also the smell is much better.


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> Went to buy this weeks food and found a box on offer for £1 looked it in and all that remained were a dozen dead locusts and this beast of a spider. I'll take a guess and say the locusts didn't survive long with their little hitch-hiker...
> 
> image


I wonder how that ended up in there:whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm currently growing on a spider I found in a cricket tub. Not sure on the type but it's very pretty. I think it's a native though.

What makes you think that the spiders that come in with your live food isn't native?


----------



## Laura1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I hate crickets for this and have now set up a locust farm and haven't bought crickets in about 2 months. Somehow though I am still finding them, hadn't seen any for about a week but I found a dead one on the kitchen floor today that my dog must have got.
> 
> Locusts are a trillion times better, they barely escape and if they do it's only when I have one of the rubs open to feed or whatever, they are easily caught and put back in. I would highly recommend setting up your own locust farm, it's easy, cheaper than buying and less hassle. Also the smell is much better.




How do you make you'r own locust farm? What do I need etc?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Laura1987 said:


> Funny you should say that! Today I found a cricket having a ball in my living room! It's about the 6th in a week! I have no idea where they are coming from though as my crickets are in a cricket keeper which is placed in a plastic titanium out of the way, I've never dropped them, kids are secure (I hate crawlers so I check often) I've never seen any escape, there's nowhere in my viv they could escape from! I'm clueless but worried. My hubby will not be impressed if they keep up their Houdini routines!


 
i can loan you my cats :whistling2: They wait by my feet when I feed the frogs to see if any crickets manage to escape, just so they can eat them!


----------



## Laura1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

FallenAngel said:


> i can loan you my cats :whistling2: They wait by my feet when I feed the frogs to see if any crickets manage to escape, just so they can eat them!


I'd love to but the whole reason we got a reptile is because hubby is allergic to all kinds I fur lol I haven't seen any lately (touch wood) I won't find anymore either! 
My 18 month old would probably quite enjoy chasing them around the house, he loves chasing flies & spiders!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Laura1987 said:


> How do you make you'r own locust farm? What do I need etc?


JusT take a look in the feeder section. There's plenty of guides. There's a sticky on how to breed locusts which I used to get started. I also made a thread on my setup which links to other threads I used so check out that. 

You don't need much at all, a large plastic container or spare viv, something along those lines. A heat source, the higher the better really, if you want quick results then higher temps speed everything up. That's about it, I feed my breeding locust on mainly grass and left over veg, then I feed my feeder locust (which are in a seperated tub) on good beardie veg (spring/collard greens, kale, dandelions, etc). 

I'd recommend doing it, not only will you save £ in the long run but it's great fun too, watching them develop, breed, lay and hopefully hatch (I am currently waiting on my first to hatch!), very excited!


----------

